
U.S. lawmakers seek to bar states from mandating encryption weaknesses - Imagenuity
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-cyber-encryption-idUSKCN0VJ0VI
======
Imagenuity
from the article: "The ENCRYPT Act, sponsored by Democratic Representative Ted
Lieu and Republican Blake Farenthold, would prevent any state or locality from
mandating that a “manufacturer, developer, seller, or provider” design or
alter the security of a product so it can be decrypted or surveilled by
authorities, according to bill text viewed by Reuters.

The legislation is in response to proposals in recent months in New York and
California that would require companies to be able to decrypt their
smartphones manufactured after 2017, Lieu said."

